# Help needed in creating HTML email newsletter



## eric halfabee (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi

I have been given the task of creating a HTML newsletter to send out to our customers in place of our regular fax outs. The customers are all on our database and have given permission to email them so this is not for SPAM.

Can someone please help me as I don't know how to do this. I can create a HTML newsletter in Dreamweaver, but how do I get it to email (from Mail / Entourage etc) as per the Quicktime newsletters.

Thanks in advance


Eric


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Drag the HTML file onto the Mail icon, either in the Dock or in the Finder, or drag it into a new message window, and you can then send it as an attachment.


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 28, 2003)

Cheers Arden I will give that a try, I'll let you know how I got on.

eric


----------



## technodom (Oct 28, 2003)

There are several parts to answer here.

1. you have to upload the html file and images to a webserver - as in a webpage.
2. go to the web page before you upload it and change every url for images links etc to fully qualified urls ie http://www.deep.co.uk/news/ rather than /news/
3. copy and paste this html code into.... option 1. an email server such as buzzcast. option 2. netscape composer then netscape mail... and finally option 3. a PC using outlook - open as a template.

all three are designed to make a mac users experience hell!

sorry to add the bitter twist, but really what you ask isn't hard its just nobodies made it easy on a mac yet!

kind regards

dom




			
				eric halfabee said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I have been given the task of creating a HTML newsletter to send out to our customers in place of our regular fax outs. The customers are all on our database and have given permission to email them so this is not for SPAM.
> 
> ...


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 28, 2003)

Cheers tech

That sounds a little daunting. I'll let you know how i go.

eric


----------



## mdnky (Oct 29, 2003)

What Arden suggested will only attach the file to the message, it won't give you a formated e-mail message as you're looking for.

One choice is to build your own interface on the web to handle this.  It can be done with PHP and MySQL, but it's a royal pain in the arse.

WebMonkey How-To Article:
http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/98/08/index3a.html?tw=authoring

7 Reasons why HTML E-Mail is Evil:
http://www.georgedillon.com/web/html_email_is_evil.shtml


----------

